# Sno Fiter



## Jpschuster (Nov 2, 2021)

Hi everyone. Glad I was able to find this site, lots of good info on here..

I used to do some commercial snow removal for a contractor here in town but haven't in about 5 years. Long story short I bought a 1975 Sno Fiter for dirt cheap, truck was cosmetically beat up but have the truck running like a top now. Its ugly but gets the job done. I only plan on doing my shop, parents house and maybe a couple neighbors. Nothing crazy.

Anyway, after a day on the plow I realized how big of a pain in the ass the controls are. Like I said, cheap plow old school, not expecting much. I know there isn't probably anything on the market I can get, but I'm looking for some Alaskan ingenuity on how to make my life easier with the controls. Basically its two medal rods that push and pull to raise/lower and turn the plow. It get to be a bear trying to fight this thing. I will attach pictures. Any ideas would be great. Thanks


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

How’s the valve body and the high pressure relief side? Is everything together & doesn’t leak.

After years of cussing at mine & building a new valve block for it I threw all that stuff away.
I got a western power unit in place of the lift ram. Now I hold a electronic joystick in my right hand.

Other than that no, enjoy pulling and pushing your knobs.

I have a 74 sno-commander.


----------



## Jpschuster (Nov 2, 2021)

Hydromaster said:


> How's the valve body and the high pressure relief side? Is everything together & doesn't leak.
> 
> After years of cussing at mine & building a new valve block for it I threw all that stuff away.
> I got a western power unit in place of the lift ram. Now I hold a electronic joystick in my right hand.
> ...


Lol that's kinda what I figured, I have to make some money before I upgrade or I might be sleeping in the truck and not next to my wife.
Surprisingly enough everything is in great shape, no leaks. They guy that owned it before me took great care of it


----------



## fireball (Jan 9, 2000)

You lucky devil. At least you have the controls to the left side of the steering. Okay considering Alaska supply chains, Go down to a bar somewhere and when no one is looking, liberate the pool ball take home, drill and tap ball and replace that pusher plate on the left. Caution: stealing pool balls in Alaska might be a capital offense.
While there, replace the rubber grommets in dash(maybe electrical supply) Noticed in the photo that grommet is missing and rod is wearing a hole through dash. It doesn't seem like much but any friction or misalignment of control rods causes real body pain after 5 or 6 hours. We had same controls mounted below the glove box on the right side. You didn't know what hurt more your left leg from clutching or your right shoulder from stretching to the glove box and you were in the first hour. The Alaskan approved repair is two fender washers glued to both sides of dash to center rod and lubricating rod with wolf poo. A gas pedal could be made out of a old dinner plate


----------



## Hydromaster (Jun 11, 2018)

gas pedals are for city folk.
Just push on metal bar…


----------

